# some sort of crypt?



## nkambae (Nov 6, 2007)

I've had this plant for a couple of years and I can not remember what it is so I need some help from someone who actually knows something about plants (unlike me).

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v12/nkambae/IMGP0247.jpg


----------



## jaidexl (Jan 20, 2007)

Looks like Cryptocoryne Balanse


----------

